# Khaine's legion of Azghor(Warning picture heavy)



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I started on a Chaos Dwarfs army from forge world recently and have already painted a magma cannon and a limited edition deamonsmith. I still have 23 infernal guard with command and an other magma cannon waiting for painting/asembly.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

OHHHH SHINY EVILLLLLL , i like


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Very cool dude, keep it up!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The magma in the cannon reservoir looks good and I like the tactile grungy look of the metallics.

It might be the photographs, however, the flesh looks quite flat: depending on whether you are aiming for light or dark skin I suggest either a light layer or a brown wash.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work the cannon if great!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I painted 16 inferfernal guard this weekend and made a good start on a other magma cannon I also based everything.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The plain steel is very imposing. however, the bronze looks a little dull and plain; a light dusting of the lighter bronze would really make it pop.


----------

